# Daytona Grey TT S line Competition from the Audi Exchange



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Zach Hansen sent us pics of a Daytona Grey S line comp he has at the Audi Exchange. Pretty awesome. I've just made a post to our blog HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...petition-pics-surface-from-the-audi-exchange/


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

The real deal...


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The real deal...


LOL.... I just got to think about what type of rims I want to get for mine, I got about 7 months to wait


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> The real deal...


Are we still having the argument as to whether the S line competition is a wannabe RS? If so, I still fall on the side of disagreement. It's an S line body kit (TTS) and rotor wheels are handsome and also ubiquitous. Yes, they have black finish, but they're also offered on nearly every other Audi.

As for the spoiler, I had a chance to speak to Stefan Reil (head of product at quattro GmbH and the owner of many TTs of various ilks over the years) and he explained. The point was not to make a TT RS clone as so many suggest, but they did want to put a spoiler on the car at the factory. The Audi Original Zubehor wing (that we installed on our Project TTS-SF at one point) is not compatible for installation at the factory for some reason. Those are done at dealer or at port. So they went with TT RS, but painted it black with body color posts.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't mean anything by my comment. I think it looks great...obviously!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I didn't mean anything by my comment. I think it looks great...obviously!


Sorry. When this discussion first came up about the comp there was a lot of dislike primarily from TT RS owners because they thought it was too close to TT RS in appearance and thus eroded the exclusivity. Personally, I'm all for more TT enthusiasts whatever their ilk, but you also spurred my memory that I'd asked Stefan about the choice to go with the RS spoiler because I think that was a big part of the impression that they were "copying" the TT RS.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's all good. I agree with you, more TT enthusiasts are better than fewer.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry. When this discussion first came up about the comp there was a lot of dislike primarily from TT RS owners because they thought it was too close to TT RS in appearance and thus eroded the exclusivity. Personally, I'm all for more TT enthusiasts whatever their ilk, but you also spurred my memory that I'd asked Stefan about the choice to go with the RS spoiler because I think that was a big part of the impression that they were "copying" the TT RS.


Since some TTRS owners opted for the regular deployable back spoiler I always look for the grill and intakes on the front to peg an RS! As an RS owner I don't think there are even enough TTS's to ruin any sort of exclusivity.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Question, does the S-line have the same steering wheel as the TT-RS?


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

I don't care what Audi's intentions were, the S Competition line is a cheap way to make the S look like an RS. It doesn't bother me that much since there won't actually be many out there, but I'll still roll my eyes if I see one.

On a positive note, love your wheels Black BeauTTy.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Every TT/TTS/TTRS that gets upgraded with Audi S-Line, S-Line Competition, TTS or TT RS parts still looks 10x better then every aftermarket upgrade IMHO.
So, i would say go ahead with Audi parts on your TT instead of aftermarket ones.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

R5T said:


> Every TT/TTS/TTRS that gets upgraded with Audi S-Line, S-Line Competition, TTS or TT RS parts still looks 10x better then every aftermarket upgrade IMHO.
> So, i would say go ahead with Audi parts on your TT instead of aftermarket ones.


I agree.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LynxFX said:


> I don't care what Audi's intentions were, the S Competition line is a cheap way to make the S look like an RS. It doesn't bother me that much since there won't actually be many out there, but I'll still roll my eyes if I see one.
> 
> On a positive note, love your wheels Black BeauTTy.


Thanks!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> I don't care what Audi's intentions were, the S Competition line is a cheap way to make the S look like an RS. It doesn't bother me that much since there won't actually be many out there, but I'll still roll my eyes if I see one.


+1


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

LynxFX said:


> I don't care what Audi's intentions were, the S Competition line is a cheap way to make the S look like an RS. It doesn't bother me that much since there won't actually be many out there, but I'll still roll my eyes if I see one.
> 
> On a positive note, love your wheels Black BeauTTy.


Think you mean "...a cheap way to make the S-line look like an RS."


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Are we still having the argument as to whether the S line competition is a wannabe RS? If so, I still fall on the side of disagreement


There really is no sense with trying to argue with people that act like 12 year olds. LOL @ Mr. "I Roll My Eyes" guy...... 

I've been a VW/Audi enthusiast for quite some time and *some* of these RS owners are probably some of the most stuck up car guys I have come across on this forum. 

All the crying and whining is pretty entertaining though :laugh:


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Laugh all you want but I put my money where my mouth is. I've never been an Audi enthusiast but I was drawn to the TT-RS after a test drive. I liked that the styling set itself apart from the regular TT's and that it was produced in very limited numbers. That made it unique. It is poor service on Audi's part to put out a cosmetic kit just before they are doing a complete model refresh. There was no need. Let the aftermarket fill that gap if people really wanted it. 

Maybe I'm just jealous that Samoa Orange is a standard color for it. :screwy:


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

LynxFX said:


> Laugh all you want but I put my money where my mouth is. I've never been an Audi enthusiast but I was drawn to the TT-RS after a test drive. I liked that the styling set itself apart from the regular TT's and that it was produced in very limited numbers. That made it unique. It is poor service on Audi's part to put out a cosmetic kit just before they are doing a complete model refresh. There was no need. Let the aftermarket fill that gap if people really wanted it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jealous that Samoa Orange is a standard color for it. :screwy:


You probably don't like Mercedes then, as they wind down a model they tend to make some of the AMG accessories standard.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

LynxFX said:


> Laugh all you want but I put my money where my mouth is. I've never been an Audi enthusiast but I was drawn to the TT-RS after a test drive. I liked that the styling set itself apart from the regular TT's and that it was produced in very limited numbers. That made it unique. It is poor service on Audi's part to put out a cosmetic kit just before they are doing a complete model refresh. There was no need. Let the aftermarket fill that gap if people really wanted it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jealous that Samoa Orange is a standard color for it. :screwy:


Shouldn't you be more angry for the TTS owners than for the RS? I mean the S-line trim on all TTs, not just the competition package, is the TTS bumper. All the Competition package really gets is the RS spoiler and really that's not so different from the optional fixed spoiler that's been available for at least 5yrs.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

whether you think they look alike or not, whether you like it or dont....there is still one true difference no matter how much they might appear the same...and that happens when you use your right foot!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

octalon7 said:


> Think you mean "...a cheap way to make the S-line look like an RS."


It's not that cheap. Mine was $51K.



LynxFX said:


> Laugh all you want but I put my money where my mouth is. I've never been an Audi enthusiast but I was drawn to the TT-RS after a test drive. I liked that the styling set itself apart from the regular TT's and that it was produced in very limited numbers. That made it unique. It is poor service on Audi's part to put out a cosmetic kit just before they are doing a complete model refresh. There was no need. Let the aftermarket fill that gap if people really wanted it.


It's been said, but the car doesn't have the TT RS bodywork. It has the TTS bodywork and TT S line has had TTS bodywork since the refresh. Most other S line models have S-car bodywork from inception. This is not rare. Rotor wheels... again, not rare. They're ubiquitous. They're on nearly everything from Audi. The spoiler, I was told directly, was chosen because it could be factory equipped versus installed at port but as has been said, it's not that different from the Audi Original Zubehor one... a little nicer.



> Maybe I'm just jealous that Samoa Orange is a standard color for it. :screwy:


Haha, you may be on to something there.



octalon7 said:


> You probably don't like Mercedes then, as they wind down a model they tend to make some of the AMG accessories standard.


Porsche does this too. It is not a rare practice. Audi actually doesn't do RS look on cars that are not RS-cars to begin with. That spoiler is the one notable exception other than the limited production 333 unit A1 quattro with a slightly RS look to it.



lpriley32 said:


> whether you think they look alike or not, whether you like it or dont....there is still one true difference no matter how much they might appear the same...and that happens when you use your right foot!


That's the crux of it. To me the TT RS is what you see when you pop that hood or mash that throttle. Then again, had I ordered a TT RS, I'd have deleted the spoiler. Sleepers are cool IMO.

Oh, one more thing, I think the TT S line competition serves a different purpose. Maybe you commute a lot and want economy and DSG. In that case the S line comp suits much better. Just saying.


----------



## Craig3Q (Oct 3, 2007)

octalon7 said:


> You probably don't like Mercedes then, as they wind down a model they tend to make some of the AMG accessories standard.


I think that's pretty common in the industry to keep sales up near the end of a model line. Chevy did it with the C6 Vette. The Grand Sport has Z06 bodywork on a standard chassis, and the Z06 Carbon Edition has some ZR1 parts on a Z06. When the Grand Sport came out, there was a lot of bitching about it on the Z06 forum.




[email protected] said:


> Oh, one more thing, I think the TT S line competition serves a different purpose. Maybe you commute a lot and want economy and DSG. In that case the S line comp suits much better. Just saying.


I agree. Using the C6 Corvette example again, the Grand Sport serves a different purpose than the Z06. The Grand Sport is suited for those who want a good daily with automatic perhaps and maybe a convertible, whereas the Z06 is more of a track car. Plus, the Z06 was available in orange.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

NamJa said:


> Since some TTRS owners opted for the regular deployable back spoiler I always look for the grill and intakes on the front to peg an RS! As an RS owner I don't think there are even enough TTS's to ruin any sort of exclusivity.


I probably would have considered the Faux RS if it had the deployable spoiler. I love Daytona Gray and the Rotors!


----------



## Rodist (Feb 19, 2013)

*It was the best looking, most fun car I could buy for the money*

This article and photos are of my car that I took delivery of feb 13th at the Exchange. I was buying it while they were taking the pictures. I have owned 4 A-4's before this. I no longer needed a sedan. I saw pictures of this package posted on July 5th of 2012 on the Car & drivers website and thought wow, they are really making a TT look damn nice. I tried to build this at the Audi site for the next 6 months but te S-line comp package wasn't available. Finally, in December I was able to build one and then watched for one to be at any local Chicagoland Audi Dealer. I saw the Daytona Gray first, then the Samoa Orange the next weekend. I needed a car to drive everyday and to somewhat move me inside when I look at it and drive it. I'm practical and have owned a few 2 seaters in my time. 1978 Triumph Spitfire, 1984 Pontiac Fiero. (Say what you want, I loved that car) 1988 Mazda RX7, 1991 Nissan 300ZX and then my son was born and we bought A-4's. 
I understand the TT RS people being a little upset. In one week four people have stopped me in the parking lots to ask me what kinda of Audi it is. Most say the standard TT is boring and driven by hair stylists and interior decorators. They looked at this and call it Badass. Aesthetically it is beautiful outside and in. Dayton Grey Pearl in the sun is insanely beautiful. The black optics package is great and the upgraded interior is spectacular. I felt I was getting alot of car for my money and knowing there would be very few delivered this year, I would have a fun car for under 45,000 that I didn't see a clone of at every stop light. My 18 year old and I see any R or S car and drool. I Would love the RS5, RSTT even an S4. But practicality and paying for college the next four years prevents that from happening. I hope to join the RS club in the future, but right now, I still own an Audi that is quick, not fast, handles great and is so fun drive. Forgive me for buying the "poser" car but everytime I get in it, I just smile my ass off.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Rodist said:


> This article and photos are of my car that I took delivery of feb 13th at the Exchange. I was buying it while they were taking the pictures. I have owned 4 A-4's before this. I no longer needed a sedan. I saw pictures of this package posted on July 5th of 2012 on the Car & drivers website and thought wow, they are really making a TT look damn nice. I tried to build this at the Audi site for the next 6 months but te S-line comp package wasn't available. Finally, in December I was able to build one and then watched for one to be at any local Chicagoland Audi Dealer. I saw the Daytona Gray first, then the Samoa Orange the next weekend. I needed a car to drive everyday and to somewhat move me inside when I look at it and drive it. I'm practical and have owned a few 2 seaters in my time. 1978 Triumph Spitfire, 1984 Pontiac Fiero. (Say what you want, I loved that car) 1988 Mazda RX7, 1991 Nissan 300ZX and then my son was born and we bought A-4's.
> I understand the TT RS people being a little upset. In one week four people have stopped me in the parking lots to ask me what kinda of Audi it is. Most say the standard TT is boring and driven by hair stylists and interior decorators. They looked at this and call it Badass. Aesthetically it is beautiful outside and in. Dayton Grey Pearl in the sun is insanely beautiful. The black optics package is great and the upgraded interior is spectacular. I felt I was getting alot of car for my money and knowing there would be very few delivered this year, I would have a fun car for under 45,000 that I didn't see a clone of at every stop light. My 18 year old and I see any R or S car and drool. I Would love the RS5, RSTT even an S4. But practicality and paying for college the next four years prevents that from happening. I hope to join the RS club in the future, but right now, I still own an Audi that is quick, not fast, handles great and is so fun drive. Forgive me for buying the "poser" car but everytime I get in it, I just smile my ass off.


Awesome post and congrats on a beautiful car! You are so right, DG in the sun is magnificent. I am constantly being complimented on it. I think this whole "RS" thing has been blown out of proportion, I really don't think any of us care one bit. I say do what you want to your car and make it your own. That's why so many of us mod otherwise perfect cars...we like a little something extra! Your's is no different and it looks great. Enjoy it in good health. I hope to see you on the streets when I'm in Chi-town!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Rodist said:


> This article and photos are of my car that I took delivery of feb 13th at the Exchange. I was buying it while they were taking the pictures. I have owned 4 A-4's before this. I no longer needed a sedan. I saw pictures of this package posted on July 5th of 2012 on the Car & drivers website and thought wow, they are really making a TT look damn nice. I tried to build this at the Audi site for the next 6 months but te S-line comp package wasn't available. Finally, in December I was able to build one and then watched for one to be at any local Chicagoland Audi Dealer. I saw the Daytona Gray first, then the Samoa Orange the next weekend. I needed a car to drive everyday and to somewhat move me inside when I look at it and drive it. I'm practical and have owned a few 2 seaters in my time. 1978 Triumph Spitfire, 1984 Pontiac Fiero. (Say what you want, I loved that car) 1988 Mazda RX7, 1991 Nissan 300ZX and then my son was born and we bought A-4's.
> I understand the TT RS people being a little upset. In one week four people have stopped me in the parking lots to ask me what kinda of Audi it is. Most say the standard TT is boring and driven by hair stylists and interior decorators. They looked at this and call it Badass. Aesthetically it is beautiful outside and in. Dayton Grey Pearl in the sun is insanely beautiful. The black optics package is great and the upgraded interior is spectacular. I felt I was getting alot of car for my money and knowing there would be very few delivered this year, I would have a fun car for under 45,000 that I didn't see a clone of at every stop light. My 18 year old and I see any R or S car and drool. I Would love the RS5, RSTT even an S4. But practicality and paying for college the next four years prevents that from happening. I hope to join the RS club in the future, but right now, I still own an Audi that is quick, not fast, handles great and is so fun drive. Forgive me for buying the "poser" car but everytime I get in it, I just smile my ass off.


Congratulations on the car, and thanks to you and Audi Exchange for letting us post the pics.


----------

